# General > Pets Corner >  Bitch in Season.

## cuddlepop

How often and for how long is a bitch in season.?
Do you think it best to let them have a litter of pups before there dressed or is that just an old wifes tale.
My own dog had a litter first and then got dressed,but that was ten years ago. ::

----------


## porshiepoo

Most bitches will have a couple of seasons a year and it can last up to 14 days - although this is changeable with every bitch - and she won't be receptive for all that time.
Personally I would suggest forgetting about breeding from her if the sole reason is based on an old wives tale. There is nothing to prove that any bitch suffers from not having a litter and it's something that has to be researched and taken seriously if it's to be considered.
IMO there are too many unwanted dogs as it is. Have her speyed and enjoy life with her without the worry of an unwanted pregnancy that will cost you time, money and possibly your bitch. She won't be any worse of for it.  :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

thanks porshie,we dont want pups from her,there's far to many dogs that are born unnecessarily. ::

----------


## pirateeye

a dogs season actually lasts 3 weeks but noticeably for two. in the first 9 days she will be swollen and bleeding. getting on into the second week, usually after the first 9 days she will be giving off strong smells which makes the dog want to mate with her. if you want pups the best time to put the dog with the bitch is between the 11th and 14th days. after the second week of her season she will still be in season for another week but bleeding will have reduced loads, if not stopped, and she'll still be swollen. they usually come in to season every 6-10 months but it just depends on the dog...

----------


## cuddlepop

Thank you for your reply.
Now I know that the fat  spell she gets is probably when she's in season.
Excessive cleaning of her private parts probably indicates a bleed.
Feel stupid that as a responsible dog owner I should no this :: 
She's 4 and doesn't like male attention at anytime could this just be her ?

----------


## blondscot

Bitches have a season of 3 weeks but it is only in the second week that they are interested in mating and i think that it is about 5 days of the second week that it lasts for! Before i got my bitch neutered i used to have to put a kind of homemade nappy on her, but i have seen them available commercially now which made me laugh!
As long as your dog is fully matured and had her first season it will be fine to neuter her, they used to say to let them have a litter first so that they could be sure that the dog was fully matured before they done it!, saves having unwanted puppies

----------


## pirateeye

usually bitches won't allow a dog near her in her season until the middle part, about 11-14 days in. i don't know about not liking the attention though, must just be her, maybe some dogs are just like that...but to give you some advice, i wouldn't trust her alone though with a dog when in season...you never know...

if she was in season it was most likely you would have noticed blood and swelling. when i got my female dog i was worried about not noticing the signs but when it came it was unmissable.

----------


## Lolabelle

> Personally I would suggest forgetting about breeding from her if the sole reason is based on an old wives tale. There is nothing to prove that any bitch suffers from not having a litter and it's something that has to be researched and taken seriously if it's to be considered.
> IMO there are too many unwanted dogs as it is. Have her speyed and enjoy life with her without the worry of an unwanted pregnancy that will cost you time, money and possibly your bitch. She won't be any worse of for it.


_I agree 100% with porshiepoo, there is no point breeding a bitch unless you really want a litter. I had my girl done after her first season, and I am so glad I did. 
She was a total hussy and nearly drove me crazy. She hasn't been one bit changed by the experience and is still her lovely self._

----------

